# Caller ID readout



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know on ginger bread there was this option but haven't found anything on jelly bean.Where you get a call and the lady says call from blah blah.. any programs out there that do that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

